# Gold Piranha Prices



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys as it hurts to say this but i might be looking to sell my 3 gold piranha one is about the size of a paper plate yes i said paper plate it is huge.the other two are in the 8-9 inch range what do you think the going rate would be on these guys?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

No clue but I would LOVE to see pictures


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

me to


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

not sure.. but I think the going rate is free... dibs









I agree.. pics pls


----------

